# Thanks notifications



## Nimue (Aug 5, 2016)

Has everybody else stopped getting "thanks" notifications as well?  Is this intentional or a bug?  I liked knowing that it would send a note when I thanked a post, particularly if it was something I didn't have a reply to, just wanted to support.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 5, 2016)

I just got a couple of "thanks" notifications, so everything seems normal for me. Not sure if there's an option to turn them off that you maybe accidentally hit somehow.


----------



## Nimue (Aug 5, 2016)

...There's a setting for it in my profile.  Definitely don't remember turning that off, but it must've happened at some point...


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 6, 2016)

I think some people can "stealth-thank" you. Occasionally I find some thanks but never received notification.

But I know who you are, Stealthy Thankers! …unless there are some of you who stealth-thank me then remove thanks so I never know I was thanked to begin with.


----------



## Devor (Aug 6, 2016)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I think some people can "stealth-thank" you. Occasionally I find some thanks but never received notification.
> 
> But I know who you are, Stealthy Thankers! …unless there are some of you who stealth-thank me then remove thanks so I never know I was thanked to begin with.



Yeah, I think the stealth-thanks has to do with individuals using a phone app.


----------



## skip.knox (Aug 6, 2016)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> …unless there are some of you who stealth-thank me then remove thanks so I never know I was thanked to begin with.



That's called Unthank. It's right near Orthanc.


----------



## FifthView (Aug 10, 2016)

I seem to receive no notification lately when I get a thanks.


----------



## Black Dragon (Aug 10, 2016)

The "thanks" system is having some issues, and is in need of an overhaul.  Investigating...


----------



## Chessie (Aug 10, 2016)

Lol thanks for the note. I logged on and had 269 notifications!


----------



## Black Dragon (Aug 10, 2016)

*UPDATE:
*
I removed the old Thanks system, and installed a new one.  It seems to be working, but do let me know if you experience any issues.

Please note that when you log in for the first time (after this update) you will be notified of every Thanks that you have ever received.  After you click on the notification, things should return to normal.


----------



## FifthView (Aug 10, 2016)

Seems to be working fine so far.  I like the fact that when I thank someone else, that also shows up in the thanks list under my profile, and the fact that there's a new tab for that list.  I always had difficulty trying to figure out how to view the old list after I'd already viewed it once.


----------



## Ban (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey Black Dragon, is there still a limit on how many thanks you can give with this new system?


----------



## Devor (Aug 10, 2016)

Is there any way to make it just "Thanks" instead of "Thanks / Like"?  Otherwise I like the new system, or will soon enough when I get used to it.


----------



## Black Dragon (Aug 11, 2016)

Banten said:


> Hey Black Dragon, is there still a limit on how many thanks you can give with this new system?



I don't know.  I can't find anything about that in the documentation.  Could you let us know in this thread if you encounter a limit?


----------



## Black Dragon (Aug 11, 2016)

Devor said:


> Is there any way to make it just "Thanks" instead of "Thanks / Like"?  Otherwise I like the new system, or will soon enough when I get used to it.



There's no way to remove that.  The reason is that this particular Thanks system also includes a "Like" feature, giving members the option to Like posts rather than giving Thanks.

If you guys are interested, we can also turn on the Like system and see how it goes.  We could do it as a trial run.  What do you think?


----------



## Devor (Aug 11, 2016)

Black Dragon said:


> There's no way to remove that.  The reason is that this particular Thanks system also includes a "Like" feature, giving members the option to Like posts rather than giving Thanks.
> 
> If you guys are interested, we can also turn on the Like system and see how it goes.  We could do it as a trial run.  What do you think?



Is there much of a difference between the two?

For me, I kind of like that Thanks isn't Like and doesn't feel like Facebook.


----------



## FifthView (Aug 11, 2016)

I've used the Thanks feature to mean both, thanks and I like.  The numbers accumulated so far are therefore a blend of the two.  Introducing a separate Like would muddy those totals so far.

At first, when new to this site, the Thanks option confused me because for me thanking and liking are two different things.  But then I rolled with it.


----------



## Ban (Aug 11, 2016)

Black Dragon said:


> I don't know.  I can't find anything about that in the documentation.  Could you let us know in this thread if you encounter a limit?



Sure, if I reach a limit I will. I believe that the limit used to be around 15 thanks in a few hours or so. Just wondering if that limit still applied, but I haven't reached it yet despite generous thanking  .


----------



## kennyc (Aug 11, 2016)

What about the Thanks, but No Thanks system?


----------



## FifthView (Aug 11, 2016)

kennyc said:


> What about the Thanks, but No Thanks system?



Isn't that already covered when you thank someone then respond to their comment with a refutation of what they've said?  [:ducksandhides:]


----------



## kennyc (Aug 11, 2016)

FifthView said:


> Isn't that already covered when you thank someone then respond to their comment with a refutation of what they've said?  [:ducksandhides:]



But I don't think so.

LOL!


----------



## DMThaane (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm probably the only one who'll have a problem with this but I'm not a fan of the thanks (given) showing up on my profile. I avoid all thank, like, up vote, and similar systems as a way of encouraging myself to consider everything in detail and form independent opinions on things. It also forces me to get over my social anxiety if I want to express my own view, rather than just 'thanking' the closest equivalent. Now I'm worried it just makes me look mean.

Not asking for anything to change, as I fully accept this is one of my many weird personal policies, but thought I ought to mention it.


----------



## La Volpe (Aug 11, 2016)

DMThaane said:


> I'm probably the only one who'll have a problem with this but I'm not a fan of the thanks (given) showing up on my profile. I avoid all thank, like, up vote, and similar systems as a way of encouraging myself to consider everything in detail and form independent opinions on things. It also forces me to get over my social anxiety if I want to express my own view, rather than just 'thanking' the closest equivalent. Now I'm worried it just makes me look mean.
> 
> Not asking for anything to change, as I fully accept this is one of my many weird personal policies, but thought I ought to mention it.



I'm actually with you on that one. If I want to thank someone, I'd just make a post to thank them.

The thank system makes me think of Facebook, which I don't like (pun intended) at all, so I've just been ignoring the whole thanking system as far as the forum software is allowing me to.


----------



## DMThaane (Aug 11, 2016)

La Volpe said:


> I'm actually with you on that one. If I want to thank someone, I'd just make a post to thank them.
> 
> The thank system makes me think of Facebook, which I don't like (pun intended) at all, so I've just been ignoring the whole thanking system as far as the forum software is allowing me to.



Always nice to know I've got company! I'd thank your post but it would seem to undermine the argument.


----------



## Ban (Aug 11, 2016)

La Volpe, DMThaane I couldn't resist thanking both of you...


I might have a problem, lol.


----------



## Black Dragon (Aug 12, 2016)

DMThaane said:


> I'm probably the only one who'll have a problem with this but I'm not a fan of the thanks (given) showing up on my profile.



I've removed the display of Thanks stats below the avatar.


----------

